# 6 месяцев после закрытого оскольчатого перелома пятки (мнения разделились)



## Skelqua (8 Фев 2019)

Добрый вечер.
Зовут Сергей. Возраст 32 года.
6 месяцев назад был закрытый оскольчатый перелом пятки( правой ) со смещением осколков.
Сделали остеосинтез спицами.
2 месяца со спицами, потом полтора месяца в гипсе.

Сейчас сделал КТ и мнения врачей разделились:
1. Ложный сустав - надо делать операцию
2. Всё срастается - операция не нужна.

Хотелось бы выслушать вашу точку зрения.

КТ прилагаю( https://yadi.sk/d/Vc7GO5-CO_zGAw )

Заранее благодарю.


----------



## La murr (8 Фев 2019)

@Skelqua, Сергей, здравствуйте!
Снимки желательно разместить непосредственно на форуме.
Как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
Советую обратиться к @Доктор Ступин и @Dr.Kristoff


----------



## Skelqua (8 Фев 2019)

Выложил всё КТ, т.к. по снимкам нельзя точно сказать.


----------

